
18F's New Year's resolution: Be even more open - dikaiosune
https://18f.gsa.gov/2016/01/07/18f-new-years-resolution-be-even-more-open/
======
melodykramer
Would love more feedback on how to do this! (I co-wrote that blog post.)

~~~
toomuchtodo
Looks great Melody! Appreciate the hard work 18F is tackling!

EDIT: I notice you mentioned a newsletter for asking for help:

> To that end, we might use our newsletter as a way to explicitly ask for
> help. For example, we could include three specific open issues in each
> newsletter that the public could jump in on.

Something the Coders For Sanders team has found effective is using Slack. I
noticed you use Slack as well (from your screenshot). Perhaps 18F could spinup
an 18F outreach Slack team, where people with tech skills could join and
interact with 18F employees. It closes the feedback loop faster than a mailing
list or newsletter.

~~~
andrefrancisco
Some of our project already have a public Slack channel where you can chat
with the project team, but that is an area where we can improve. You can sign
up here. [https://chat.18f.gov/](https://chat.18f.gov/)

*I work at 18F.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Thank you!

~~~
melodykramer
How have you managed the community in the Slack room while keeping up with
your own work?

~~~
toomuchtodo
Frequent switching between teams and the judicious use of @username/@channel
:/

Other than that, prioritizing what's important and needs to get done in both.

------
baram9
I like. I am adult of 36

